# Looking for Milk Weed Seeds............



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

.......to plant for the butterflies. Monarch Butterflies are decreasing because of the decrease in their only food source....milk weed. Anyone, please..........?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope someone can help you! I thought we had some, but I couldn't find any


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How many do you want? I've got a patch behind the barn I leave for that reason.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.livemonarch.com/free-milkweed-seeds.htm They'll send the right kind according to your climate zone.

Or just send a SASE to:
Live Monarch - Seed Campaign 2014
3003-C8 Yamato Road #1015
Boca Raton, Florida 33434​


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I have several pods I can send for shipping cost.
These plants will kill livestock, so don't plant them anywhere near pastures or where they could get to them.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmm I learn some thing new everyday, I didn't know butterflies liked them or animals could get sick from them. I will be on the look out for them either way. I have the addy wrote down !!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

They're only poisonous to animals if they eat them. There's a patch of them in a friend's horse field. She's been mowing around them. The horses don't bother them in the least.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

There are many varieties of milkweed. Just be sure to get the right variety for your area. When I lived on the ranch outside Austin, we had antelope milkweed growing in the pastures and the cattle, horses, and goats never ate them to my knowledge. 

I just got my seeds from LiveMonarch.com and all it states is "Southern", so I don't know what specific variety I have.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you EVERYONE. I will contact the society for the correct variety.Blessings


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I leave some grow in my flower gardens. When there is a group in bloom... they smell heavenly... who knew? 

Debbie


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I noticed a patch of them next to the corn field next to the farm where I have my horses. I'm thinking of grabbing some of the seed pods and trying to grow some next year.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

:thumb: Thank You farmgirl for the thread and Belfrybat for the link! I've been thinking about planting some for several years and never found out Which "milkweed" the butterfly folks grew. "Donated" $3.50 and now Next year I'll plant some with confidence!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Got my seeds and read the online lessons! This will be fun. There is actually a monarch sanctuary with a big netted area to "relate" to them here. It's so nice to just sit and feel the peace of their flutter around! It's called Rusk Ranch in nearby in Cave Junction Oregon (they have a website and release their year's worth at migrating season)....so I'm sure I can help too. I grew up in Richmond California in the 60s and Monarchs were a part of my childhood. My Mother loved gardening and I took them for granted along with Tiger Swallow Tails and Mourning Cloaks,until I moved away and understood there weren't "everywhere". I've seen one on my property twice in the last 5 years and hope to attract more of them for fond memories and observing! As if I didn't have enough Other chores; I may just try to help some caterpillars too!!!:happy2: Thank You again for this thread!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I was riding my horse through a meadow last weekend and ONE butterfly escorted me to the edge of the woods.....it was wonderful! Planting lots of seeds, hoping for the best.............!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll be gathering some of the seed pods this year in the hopes that I can get some to grow near my house.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I usually plant dill and parsley as host plants for the swallowtail butterfly, but decided this coming year to plant a variety of both host plants and nectar plants to support a variety of butterfly population. I came across this list of host plants -- it's for Texas, but would probably be true throughout the South. I had no idea there were so many host plants -- or for that matter, so many different butterflies in Texas. 

http://www.dallasbutterflies.com/Butterfly%20Gardening/Host%20Plants%20by%20Common%20Name.htm

And for those interested, this is a list of nectar plants suggested for Texas. I was surprised to see milkweed as both host and nectar plants. 
http://www.dallasbutterflies.com/Butterfly Gardening/Nectar Plants by Botanical Name.htm


----------



## Trainwrek (Aug 23, 2014)

Its an invasive weed that is near impossible to eradicate. Your neighbors will HATE you for introducing this disease to their pastures. I've been fighting it for 4 years and I've finally almost got it destroyed.

I couldn't, in good conscience, help anyone to spread this problem to others. I strongly advise you to forget all about cultivating milkweed.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I have the monarchs in west central MO taken care of...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Trainwrek said:


> Its an invasive weed that is near impossible to eradicate. Your neighbors will HATE you for introducing this disease to their pastures. I've been fighting it for 4 years and I've finally almost got it destroyed.
> 
> I couldn't, in good conscience, help anyone to spread this problem to others. I strongly advise you to forget all about cultivating milkweed.



And that is why the monarch butterflies are having such issues. Their milkweeds are all being eradicated. The compromise is to distribute milkweed to areas that won't be cultivated. We have large swaths of urban area where milkweed would be 'kinda' pretty. Ok, so that's a stretch - but they wouldn't be hated.... LOL! 

I have thought about putting seed out on the old landfill that the city has closed. Might not be a bad idea. We have no discernible Ag close by any more...
I haven't done it yet, because I don't know quite how FAR it can travel. (Any info on that?)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

They also like Fennel and Dill. I do not have milkweed,but see them on on my F&D.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Monarch caterpillars do not eat fennel or dill. Black Swallowtail butterfly larvae eat fennel and dill and other members of the carrot family.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I was surprised to see milkweed as both host and nectar plants.


I've seen fritillary butterflies and many skippers at my milkweed. I've even seen hummingbirds sipping from milkweed flowers.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

funny i cant get rid of it and somebody else wants to plant it. i would love it if we could make a trade


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I was a kid I had a big wart in the palm of my hand..an old neighbor woman told me to rub milkweed juice on it several times a day.Lo and behold,it fell off in a couple of weeks.


----------

